# Felix Scheuermann wechselt von MS-Range zu Matrix



## Fantastic Fishing (30. November 2018)

Der langjährige Teamangler von MS Range, Felix Scheuermann, wechselt mit sofortiger Wirkung zu Fox Matrix. Die Feederabteilung der Marke FOX füllt seine Reihen weiterhin mit den Prestige und Preisträgern der Anglerlandschaft.

Vor wenigen Wochen erst wurde Jamie Hughes, seines Zeichens bester Commercial Angler in UK, von MAP abgeworben. Auch in Deutschland wildert der Hersteller von Feedergerät fleißig durch die Landschaft der Teams, um sich breiter und prägnanter Aufzustellen. Nun also Felix Scheuermann unter englischer Flagge (Herstellerseitig).

Abgeworben durch finanzielle Anreize entwickelt sich die Matchanglerlandschaft langsam zu einem Abbild des Fußballs. Verlässt man seinen Mentor, nach über 12 Jahren gemeinsamer Angelei, für das nächste beste Angebot? Schwer zu beantworten, vielleicht weiß Mario Götze etwas darüber.....


----------



## Andal (30. November 2018)

Epochal


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. November 2018)

Die Frage ist ja vielmehr, ob die Masche der Hersteller in diese Richtung jetzt gedreht wird. Das Abwerben der Werbegesichter anderer Marken ist keine so kleine Sache....


----------



## Andal (30. November 2018)

Wenn er dort mehr kriegt, es ihm besser geht, dann doch warum nicht? Würde ja wohl jeder in seinem Job machen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn er dort mehr kriegt, es ihm besser geht, dann doch warum nicht? Würde ja wohl jeder in seinem Job machen.



Eben das würde NICHT jeder machen. Man muss die andere Seite der Medaille auch sehen. 12 Jahre von Sänger und Schlögl gefördert, auf dem Höhepunkt wird dann das Nest beim besten Angebot verlassen? Ich hinterfrage da eher die Methoden der Hersteller als solches, wo treibende Kräfte unter allen sich nur vorstellbaren Methoden abgeworben werden. Der andere Angler (Jamie Hughes) wurde von MAP zum besten Angler des Commerciallandes gemacht, ohne diese Symbiose hätte es diese Konstellation nie gegeben. 

Zum Dank verlässt man seine Wurzeln für ein paar Cents mehr?! Vielleicht bin ich da zu Loyal und Altmodisch. Was mich vom Fußball schon die letzten Jahre ferngehalten hat, beginnt jetzt auch beim Angeln. Gefällt mir halt nicht, diese Entwicklung.


----------



## Andal (30. November 2018)

Wir waren beide nicht dabei. Manchmal hat man sich nach so einer Zeit auch gegenseitig abgenutzt.


----------



## Allround-Angler (30. November 2018)

Genau, wir kennen die genauen Umstände nicht und können nur spekulieren. Als vor ein paar Jahren Bob Nudd nach 23 oder 24-jähriger Zeit bei Browning zu Fox gewechselt hat, war ich auch baff. Der ist allerdings zurückgekehrt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. November 2018)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Genau, wir kennen die genauen Umstände nicht und können nur spekulieren. Als vor ein paar Jahren Bob Nudd nach 23 oder 24-jähriger Zeit bei Browning zu Fox gewechselt hat, war ich auch baff. Der ist allerdings zurückgekehrt.



Da gabs sogar ne Doku drüber! Er hatte eingeräumt dem Geld gefolgt zu sein und es war wohl in seinen Augen der größte Fehler seines Lebens. Was die Umstände um Felix Scheuermann anbelangt, ist es mir zb. komplett egal, weil ich drüber diskutieren kann, wenn die Firmen es in die Öffentlichkeit tragen. Begründen sie es nicht, entstehen Spekulationen. Man hätte auch schreiben können, wieso man auf dem Höhepunkt seines Schaffens die Seiten wechselt. Will man sich nicht Begründen oder Rechtfertigen, möglicherweise wegen Marketing oder unangenehmen Rückschlüssen, hinterlässt das Fragen. Als Endkonsument zahlt man das Investment ja mit, wenn Hersteller in Werbung und einer Armee von Teamanglern investieren!

Richtig ist aber, das ein umfallender Sack Reis die gleiche Wirkung hätte. Ich habe aber nichts zu tun, als können wir das auch ausdiskutieren.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. November 2018)

Ist man Profiangler, ist man Profiangler.
Da ist wohl auch bei einigen (ev. sogar bei sehr vielen) der Spaß am Angeln vergangen, da ist das dann alles nr noch ein Geschäft.
In der Geschäftswelt verkauft man halt meistbietent, auch seine Arbeitskraft/seinen Namen.


----------



## nostradamus (1. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
ich kann sowohl die Unternehmen wie auch den (Profi?) Angler verstehen. Der Markt ist vorhanden, die Konkurenz nimmt immer weiter zu und man muss entspr. die bereiche professionalisieren um die Wettbewerbsposition zu halten bzw. sich gegenüber der Konkurenz zu verbessern! Andere Unternehmen aus der Angelbracnhe habe es vorgemacht, wie man es schafft durch Werbepersonen einen nutzen zu ziehen (u.a. Browning, Black cat)

Pers. 
Verstehe ich auch. Nach so einer Zeit macht eine Veränderung Sinn! Neues erleben ...

Mario


----------



## degl (1. Dezember 2018)

Wie im täglichem Leben.................klebt der "Altmeister" an seinem "Stuhl", sucht der "Jungmeister" sich  sein eignes "Revier"...........

Soll auch schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo der "Platzhirsch" keinen Nebenbuhler mehr duldet

Und wen kratzt das nun wirklich und weshalb?

gruß degl


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Dezember 2018)

degl schrieb:


> Wie im täglichem Leben.................klebt der "Altmeister" an seinem "Stuhl", sucht der "Jungmeister" sich  sein eignes "Revier"...........
> 
> Soll auch schon Fälle gegeben haben, wo der "Platzhirsch" keinen Nebenbuhler mehr duldet
> 
> ...



Er hat bei Matrix ja auch einen weiteren starken Feederangler in der Firma vor sich. Ich glaube aber, das sich die Akteure auch gar nicht so oft sehen, da gehts oftmals um andere Sachen. Das Teamanglergedönse ist ja auch in Teilen gestaffelt. Vom Einsteiger mit Rabatten im Einkaufspreis bis zum langjährigen Profi in der Mannschaft mit kostenfreier Vollausstattung.




degl schrieb:


> Und wen kratzt das nun wirklich und weshalb?



Ich würde behaupten, all jene die 12 Jahre lang Arbeit und Geld in Felix Scheuermann investiert haben?


----------



## RonTom (3. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Eben das würde NICHT jeder machen. Man muss die andere Seite der Medaille auch sehen. 12 Jahre von Sänger und Schlögl gefördert, auf dem Höhepunkt wird dann das Nest beim besten Angebot verlassen? Ich hinterfrage da eher die Methoden der Hersteller als solches, wo treibende Kräfte unter allen sich nur vorstellbaren Methoden abgeworben werden. Der andere Angler (Jamie Hughes) wurde von MAP zum besten Angler des Commerciallandes gemacht, ohne diese Symbiose hätte es diese Konstellation nie gegeben.
> 
> Zum Dank verlässt man seine Wurzeln für ein paar Cents mehr?! Vielleicht bin ich da zu Loyal und Altmodisch. Was mich vom Fußball schon die letzten Jahre ferngehalten hat, beginnt jetzt auch beim Angeln. Gefällt mir halt nicht, diese Entwicklung.



Willkommen im 21 Jahrhundert. Als Weltmeister kann er sich die Teams und die Bezahlung aussuchen und 12 Jahre Schlögl reichen auch erstmal. Das grenzt ja schon an Folter.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

RonTom schrieb:


> Willkommen im 21 Jahrhundert. Als Weltmeister kann er sich die Teams und die Bezahlung aussuchen und 12 Jahre Schlögl reichen auch erstmal. Das grenzt ja schon an Folter.



Zumindest sollte man dann nicht mit dem Finger auf Menschen zeigen, wenn sie selbst rationale Entscheidungen treffen. Bei Veit Wilde wurde ja auch gleich immer alles mögliche unterstellt. Ich finde das persönlich immer arg widersprüchlich. Macht jemand anderes solche Moves, ist es akzeptabel.

Auf der einen Seite soll kein Geld mit seinem Hobby verdient werden, alle sind dann "Sellout", auf der anderen Seite wird bei einem Weltmeister solch ein Vorgang mit "isso" Gerechtfertigt. Dieser seltsame Maßstab in jeglicher Beziehung kommt mir immer höchst suspekt vor.

Verkauft sich eine Person für seinen Vorteil, ist das kein Thema. Nimmt der Boardbetreiber vermehrt Werbung ins Portfolio, ist er ein Geier. Das geht so alle Nase lang durchs Internet. Sobald etwas außerhalb des eigenen Dunstkreises ist, wird es als nicht "erachtenswert" betitel. Kaum betrifft es einen selbst, wird moralisch debattiert. Ich verstehe den Frust für die Leute von MS Range und Sänger, ich nenne das einfach mal Empathie. Fehlt in der heutigen Zeit in meinen Augen.

Wie du aber schreibst, so ist das 21 Jahrhundert.


----------



## RonTom (3. Dezember 2018)

Naja ich denke bei Herrn Scheuermann, Herrn Wilde und Konsorten ist es schon längst kein Hobby mehr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

RonTom schrieb:


> Naja ich denke bei Herrn Scheuermann, Herrn Wilde und Konsorten ist es schon längst kein Hobby mehr.



Die Arbeiten alle in normalen Jobs, auch Veit ist bei FTM in einer Tätigkeit gebunden, welche nicht nur Angeln gehen beinhaltet. Im Prinzip kenne ich nur einen einzigen Mann, der wirklich seinen Lebensinhalt nur mit Angeln gehen verdient und das ist Bob Nudd.

Des Shipp beispielsweise ist eine Ikone des Matchangelns, der ist im echten Leben Gabelstapplerfahrer. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn gezahlte Summen wesentlich niedriger Ausfallen, als vermutet. Grundsätzlich habe ich das Gefühl, das große Firmen einfach nur Kostengünstig ihre Werbung auf die Schultern der Teamangler outsourcen. Wirklich leben davon tun wohl nur sehr, sehr wenige.


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Des Shipp beispielsweise ist eine Ikone des Matchangelns, der ist im echten Leben Gabelstaplerfahrer.



Ein bisschen offtopische vorweihnachtliche Kapitalismuskritik: Da muss man sich doch mal fragen, was da das echte Leben ist. Ich wette, Mr. Shipp würde sich nicht über die Freuden und Selbstverwirklichungsmöglichkeiten des Gabelstaplerfahrens auslassen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ein bisschen offtopische vorweihnachtliche Kapitalismuskritik: Da muss man sich doch mal fragen, was da das echte Leben ist. Ich wette, Mr. Shipp würde sich nicht über die Freuden und Selbstverwirklichungsmöglichkeiten des Gabelstapelns auslassen.



Ich denke einfach, das dieser ganze Zirkus der Angelindustrie einfach ein aufgeblasenes Tralalala ist. Ich kritisiere das ja des Öfteren, wenn "Teamangler" sich prostituieren, aber nicht wirklich an Töpfen der Firmen teilhaben. Wenn ich sehe, was manche Angler an Aufwand betreiben, von Videos bis Produktentwicklung, was dabei aber rumkommt, wird mir schwindelig. Das spricht dann wiederum für Felix Scheuermann, wenn er das bessere Angebot annimmt, weil es schlicht sonst nichts zu holen gibt.

Ich frage mich das tatsächlich sehr oft, warum die wirklich prominenten Angler sich das Antun. Verdienen tun sie ja mehr oder weniger dann durch Werbung über ihre eigenen Kanäle, nicht aber durch jene Repräsentantenarbeit für einen Hersteller. Wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, das sofort ein anderer diese Stelle unter dem Prinzip des Dumpings einnehmen würden. Robin James hat Cadence nicht ohne Grund gegründet, genauso wie Schlögl und Zammataro mehr oder weniger ihre eigenen Marken vertreiben. 

Die Boilie und Gummifischorgien machen es ja vor, wo selbstständige Angler ihr eigenes Standbein auf diesem Wege begründen. Kurios ist das Allemal, die Branche setzt genügend Geld um, nach unten hin partizipieren aber die Wenigsten.


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2018)

Zwischen Scheuermann und Wilde besteht doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied, auch wenn sie die Arbeitgeber wechseln. Scheuermann hat sich nach 12 Jahren einen neuen gesucht und gefunden. Wilde flieht damit den Shitstorms, die er selbst verursacht hat, rettet die nackte Haut.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2019)

Wenn jetzt noch Koschmick zu Matrix wechselt ist es ganz vorbei


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der langjährige Teamangler von MS Range, Felix Scheuermann, wechselt mit sofortiger Wirkung zu Fox Matrix. Die Feederabteilung der Marke FOX füllt seine Reihen weiterhin mit den Prestige und Preisträgern der Anglerlandschaft.


Muss ich anbei mal loswerden, weil mir seit Jahren immer wieder verwundert aufgefallen, eben auch eigenhändig beim Durchstöbern von Großauslagen von Ruten wie beim Moritz KaKi:

Wenn es eine Firma gibt, die sehr billiges Blankmaterial zu sehr teuren Preisen anbietet, dann die. 
Die Spin Bruchquote u. History ist auch inzwischen legendär. 
Selbst der Newell-Tupperware Riese mit den ganzen Sammellabels und Shimano kommen diesbezüglich in der "Aufblasware" längst nicht mit, auch die machen viel Schaumschlägerei. 
Daiwa setzt zwar hohe Preise im Katalog an, draußen und im Web sind die dann aber mal eben unter der Hälfte. 

Wie es ein Fox schafft, derart hohe Preise flächendeckend aufrecht zu halten, finde ich schon verwunderlich. 
Erinnert an Novell oder Apple - und da gibt es in einer Pseudoreligion dann auch haufenweise Jünger.  
Und für deren erbaulich erfolgreiche Anleitung braucht man Apostel ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im Prinzip kenne ich nur einen einzigen Mann, der wirklich seinen Lebensinhalt nur mit Angeln gehen verdient und das ist Bob Nudd.


Nicht ganz richtig, zumindest gibt es einige Schreiberlinge resp. Angel-Zeitschriften-Redakteure und echte Angler, da ist alles angeln.
Und Shopbetreiber-Werbetreibende und echte Angler, da ist alles angeln.

Hoffentlich können die von ihrem Salär auch auskömmlich alle gut leben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, zumindest gibt es einige Schreiberlinge resp. Angel-Zeitschriften-Redakteure und echte Angler, da ist alles angeln.
> Und Shopbetreiber-Werbetreibende und echte Angler, da ist alles angeln.
> 
> Hoffentlich können die von ihrem Salär auch auskömmlich alle gut leben.



Ich schrieb ja auch NUR Angeln. Bob macht ja nun wirklich nichts anderes und den Rest tatsächlich nebenher. Bei anderen ist wiederum Gegenteilig. Journalisten sind halt Journalisten, du wirst ja auch nicht zum Gartenprofi, weil du über eine Bonsais-Messe berichtest. Mal davon ab, das vieles Copy/Paste in den Blättern ist oder über Autoren beigesteuert wird.

Bei Händlern ist es der selbe Maßstab. Nur Angeln? Bob Nudd in Europa und vielleicht noch Leute, die man nicht auf dem Schirm hat. Meinst du Veit Wilde oder Isaiasch arbeiten im Vertrieb, weil es Spaß macht?

Edith: Ich wäre auch so ein Beispiel. Irgendwann werde ich über meine Internetseite Geld verdienen (unabhängig der Höhe), dann aber als Blogger, weniger als Angler. Wie sollte es auch anders möglich sein?

In England stehst du ja automatisch im Mittelpunkt, ein Nudd muss dafür nicht machen, über ihn wird geschrieben. Jamie Hughes als Commercial Boss wäre vielleicht noch so ein Kandidat, weiß ich aber nicht.

Des Shipp ist in UK ohne Frage eine Ikone, auch er muss trotz seines Engagements für Preston beruflich Gabelstapler fahren (!). Der Knüppelt sich seit Jahren nen Ast ab für diese Firma, nen Mitarbeiterplatz haben sie für ihn scheinbar nicht.........

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn. Das ganze Teamanglergedönse ist für mich eine Blase und kleveres Outsourcen von Marketing ohne Kosten.


----------



## bombe20 (13. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wie es ein Fox schafft, derart hohe Preise flächendeckend aufrecht zu halten, finde ich schon verwunderlich.


die für den angelbereich recht aggressive werbung von fox, für eine breite und hippe produktpalette muß der endverbraucher mitbezahlen. es kommt nicht oft vor, aber manchmal treffe ich am wasser angler wo man meinen könnte, fox wäre deren komplettausstatter. es gibt sie also, die jünger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch NUR Angeln.
> 
> Journalisten sind halt Journalisten, du wirst ja auch nicht zum Gartenprofi, weil du über eine Bonsais-Messe berichtest.


Lesen und Schreiben gehört für mich auch zum Angeln.  für Dich ersichtlich auch ... 

Bob Nudd geht auch posen, filmen, interviewen und auf Messen.

Wenn jemand wirklich ganz real und echt möglichst viel angelt, dann ist er/sie für mich ein Angler und hat mehr als nur Ahnung drüber. 

Von daher bleibt einem 100% Voll-Angelsüchti auch kaum etwas anderes übrig, als sein Hauptinteresse Angeln mit Fischfang am Wasser mit dem (unabdingbar notwendigen) Nebeninteresse Gelderwerb durch das Angelthema (bis ausgeweitet im weiteren Sinne) zu verbinden.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Gehe ich auch mit, am Ende kannst du auch nur über das Schreiben, was du beherrschst und im Detail zerlegst. Bob Nudd wiederum hat ja auch den Window Feeder erfunden, der ein Flaggschiff des englischen Angelns wurde. Tatenlos war er nicht. Dokus, Filme und was nicht alles. Angeln entsprechend als Mittel zum Zweck, auf welche Weise auch immer.

Und wer Angeln lebt, hat ohnehin keine Wahl als sich beruflich anzupassen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2019)

=>doppelt zeitgleich auf den gleichen Punkt 

Ich kann sie ja verstehen, zum Glück bin vergleichsweise nur so etwa 50% Angelsüchtig, bleibt wenigstens noch einiger Raum für was anderes.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Und zu Matrix:

Ich mag den ganzen FOX Kram auch nicht, weil sie mir Preislich immer gefühlt um 20% teurer vorkamen als der restliche Markt. Deren Werbebudget beträgt auch um die 1,2 Millionen Euro, wurde mir zumindest so erklärt. Da wird das Produkt halt "Coca-Cola" Like mit Lifestyle aufgebaut und entsprechend beworben. Emotionale Gründe waren aber schon immer förderlich für den Umsatz.

Nach Holland Fahren---->Hafen ansteuern---->Setzkescher voller Rotaugen präsentieren----->Rute daneben legen---->Produkt erwähnen---->Kaufgrund für Konsument geliefert

Ob das nun mit der anglerischen Realität in Deutschland übereinstimmt, lassen wir mal völligst offen.

Edith: Wobei Matrix in Punkto Sitzkiepen die beste Qualität zu guten Preisen bietet.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2019)

Klar sind die Preise zu hoch, da finde ich browning in Sachen preis/Leistung besser. 
Drennan ist auch super... Aber ich finde an den Sachen von den Premium Herstellern hat man auch lange Freude dran.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. Januar 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Klar sind die Preise zu hoch, da finde ich browning in Sachen preis/Leistung besser.
> Drennan ist auch super... Aber ich finde an den Sachen von den Premium Herstellern hat man auch lange Freude dran.



Prinzipiell stellt sich die Frage auch nicht, es hängt ja auch vom eigenen Geldbeutel ab. Ich hab mit Markenware genauso ins Klo gegriffen, wie mit Nonames. Am Ende entscheidet der eigene Standpunkt.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2019)

Von Drennan habe ich bisher nur gut durchdachte wsre erlebt, bei fox haste viel Bling Bling- die Leben von ihrem alten Ruf und werbeexzessen


----------



## Matrix85 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich hab bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit Matrix gemacht! Von den Taschen bis Ruten und Kleinzeug war bisher immer alles top.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. Januar 2019)

Bis auf die gefühlten "vielen" Rutenbrüche  (regional betrachtet).

Bei Browning besteht das Problem "schnell" keine Ersatzspitzen zu bekommen. 
Da muss man halt nach ca. 2-3 Jahren basteln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Bis auf die gefühlten "vielen" Rutenbrüche  (regional betrachtet).
> 
> Bei Browning besteht das Problem "schnell" keine Ersatzspitzen zu bekommen.
> Da muss man halt nach ca. 2-3 Jahren basteln.




Die Browningspitzen sind sowieso 0815 aus der billigsten Charge in China. Bei sehr teuren Ruten ab 150€ aufwärts wird es besser. Die Spitzen kannst du aber auch je nach Durchmesser extern kaufen. Preislich ist Browning aber wirklich sehr fair.


----------



## Matrix85 (14. Januar 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Bis auf die gefühlten "vielen" Rutenbrüche  (regional betrachtet).
> 
> Bei Browning besteht das Problem "schnell" keine Ersatzspitzen zu bekommen.
> Da muss man halt nach ca. 2-3 Jahren basteln.



Wenn beim Transport der blank einen Schlag abbekommt oder die Rute mal unglücklich auf die Steinpackung fällt , kann jeder nächste Wurf automatisch die Rute brechen. 
Ein feiner Riss im Carbon hört man wenn man die Rute mit den Fingern leicht abklopft. 

Wer schon man ein teures Carbon MBT geschrottet hat, weiß was ich mein...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2019)

Es gibt Hersteller, die können hochklassig(st)e Blanks in allen Ligen bauen und anbieten, die halten ordentlich was aus - das was früher Sportex legendär war.
Shimano z.B.


----------

